# Headboard - work in progress



## Spa City Woodworks (Dec 17, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a couple pics of a headboard I'm working on. It's Golden Amboyna Burl and at 2" thick it weighs in a little over 100 lbs. I plan on leaving the natural edge with sapwood along the top. I'll use Afzelia for the legs/posts with the headboard mortised in. This was a good excuse to buy a good bench plane! The plane is a Woodriver #5 -and it's awesome! 

[attachment=678]
[attachment=679]


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 17, 2011)

Love the live edge and the sapwood. Good call to leave them in. The progress looks great so far and the wood looks fantastic. Be sure to post the final product when you are done.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking great! Can't wait to see it come together!


----------



## wood-junkie (Jan 7, 2012)

Spa City Woodworks said:


> Just thought I'd post a couple pics of a headboard I'm working on. It's Golden Amboyna Burl and at 2" thick it weighs in a little over 100 lbs. I plan on leaving the natural edge with sapwood along the top. I'll use Afzelia for the legs/posts with the headboard mortised in. This was a good excuse to buy a good bench plane! The plane is a Woodriver #5 -and it's awesome!



How are you going to handle the sap edge, hardener? Thanks


----------

